# ammonia burns



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

this isn't that serious but.. they've had ammonia burns ever since they came in. I never bothered to treat it because they always swim around and they look healthy. I change the water 25% every day because i overfeed them.

I have table salt here so i decided that I am going to treat it for the heck of it.
i'm putting 1 tbsp/ 5 gallons

I'm just wondering. Do i put salt in like that everyday for a couple of days straight? or do i do it once and let it sit for days?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> this isn't that serious but.. they've had ammonia burns ever since they came in. I never bothered to treat it because they always swim around and they look healthy. I change the water 25% every day because i overfeed them.
> 
> I have table salt here so i decided to treat it for the heck of it.
> i'm putting 1 tbsp/ 5 gallons
> ...


You used table salt ?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

not yet heh
i'm going to. I'm going to use non-iodized table salt.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Dont use salt.. Go to your lfs and get some *melafix*....!!!!

When using make sure you take the carbon out of your filters.. It should clear up in no time...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

how come i shouldn't use salt? I thought it was good for them as well.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> how come i shouldn't use salt? I thought it was good for them as well.
> [snapback]999989[/snapback]​


If your gonna use salt use Aqaurium salt from the LFS


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Use freshwater aquarium salt. Not Marine salt. I think the Melafix would be fine w/o salt.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

weidjd said:


> Use freshwater aquarium salt. Not Marine salt. I think the Melafix would be fine w/o salt.
> [snapback]1000041[/snapback]​


yeah i know. I meant non-oxidized table salt. Why can't i use that?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> weidjd said:
> 
> 
> > Use freshwater aquarium salt. Not Marine salt. I think the Melafix would be fine w/o salt.
> ...


you can. the iodine will not hurt em anyways. the actual salt would hurt the fish before the iodine would...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> weidjd said:
> 
> 
> > Use freshwater aquarium salt. Not Marine salt. I think the Melafix would be fine w/o salt.
> ...


Because , Why is it so hard to understand that ? 
Aquarium salt costs like 1.99 at the lfs ........Why do you even have these fish , and make threads asking us what to do and say naw im just gonna use my table salt ...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

All right dude. Thanks for clearing that up. I was getting a little confused.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > weidjd said:
> ...


dude.. nobody answered my question yet. I already posted that i was going to use table salt on top. Look at what i'm asking.. i still need it answered lol.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jeddy hao said:
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jeddy hao said:


> this isn't that serious but.. they've had ammonia burns ever since they came in. I never bothered to treat it because they always swim around and they look healthy. I change the water 25% every day because i overfeed them.
> 
> I have table salt here so i decided that I am going to treat it for the heck of it.
> i'm putting 1 tbsp/ 5 gallons
> ...


Salt works well for ammonia burn and if it isnt that serious it is what I would use. Table salt is fine to use.

To get to that dose I would divide it up into 3 portions and add it over 3 days. Just disolve it in water and then add one third of the total ammount a day. Remember, salt doesnt evaporate so only replace the amount of salt you remove with water changes.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> jeddy hao said:
> 
> 
> > this isn't that serious but.. they've had ammonia burns ever since they came in. I never bothered to treat it because they always swim around and they look healthy. I change the water 25% every day because i overfeed them.
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to do that. I appreciate everyones opinions btw. Thanks again!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

aquarium salt is cheap, at my lfs it is only 2.19


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

According to DonH:



> Even iodized table salt is fine for treatment. Iodine is a vital trace mineral for health (fish can suffer from goiter also). Although toxic a high levels, your fish will die from high salinity before iodine gets even close to those levels.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've used table salt for a few different tanks and treating for a few different things, never had a problem once. Table salt is fine


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah man go with melafix it works so well i use it on myself


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

wait wait wait you can use regular table salt?like the one for food?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Anko said:


> wait wait wait you can use regular table salt?like the one for food?
> [snapback]1008604[/snapback]​


I used it. It works and they definately don't care. It cleans right through their system and water changes take the salt out after.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

You can use table salt, non-iodized salt, kosher salt, whatever. You can even use the salt for water softeners....aquarium salt is too damn expensive for high doses in large tanks.


----------

